# anyone egg sharing at newcastle fertility centre at life?



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya 
Iam woundering if anyone is doing the egg sharing scheme at newcastle fertility centre at life?
Iam just woundering i recieved my pack with details about egg sharing and it says that cost of treatment for egg sharing is £600 which i think is great!but it then also says abouti will need to pay the initial consultation fee?does any one no how much that is? so iam woundering if it £600 for treatment how much will the total cost be for 1 cycle with egg sharing including everything i will be payin for?
I really hope sumone can help me i wud appreciate it alot
thanks love kelly 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxx
xxxxx
xxx
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya hun

I cant help but just wanted to  ur post in hope someone can

Hope u can find some answers honey

Emilyxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

We live near newcastle but are at a clinic in Darlington.  I didnt even know the centre for life did egg sharing.  Is it new for them?  £600 is cheaper that what we are paying.  Our initial consultation was £120 (I think!  Something like that!).  Is £600 the final price at the centre for life or are there any other extras?

Thanks, 

Tracy xx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi

kelly last year when I started to investigate egg share and choose a clinic the £600 for for your drugs 
The initial consultation prior to first treatment was £300 which included tests scan and seman sample.
Darlington were £150 which included a scan and councelling, £40 for seman analysis and £103 for hfea costs so total for 1 cycle £293.
Also NCFL storage fees for frozen embryos were £400 cromwell £250
The NCFL for a frozen cycle worked out at around £1200 (not sure if this includes Hfea fee) i think and Cromwell are £950 plus hfea

Tracy I am also at cromwell I think Ncfl have done egg share for a while

good luck   to both of you


----------

